# Our newest 'baby'



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

This little one was about 1/2 this size this morning. We should have about ten stems in a week or so. We planted these as seeds about 6 weeks ago and they sprung to life! They right outside the kitchen windows. Next year, we're going to line the fence with them!

Edi: Oh, and this is with my new 35mm F1.8. I like it.


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumbup:

they grow like, uh,...weeds :eeps: but i think you already know that 

df


----------

